# Now this is a COBIA!!



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Captain Mike Keyser set out with anglers Jed Campbell, Nic Patterson, and "King" Kevin Glover aboard THE BARB. Fished all morning without seeing a thing then at 2:30pm a pair popped up right off the bow. First one hooked with the second shortly after both on eels. Captain and crew did a fantastic job of putting both fish in the boat. Smaller fish weighed in at 34lbs, and the larger 85lbs after spitting up two large whiting and two crabs at the gaff.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice Job!!! No black face??? Did you snatch hook that ling??oke..Just kidding..Nice job guys!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice Cobe!!!:letsdrink:bowdown:clap


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

thats a hoss, great fish, great job.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

What a monster!!! Good job on a nice fish


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

bring back the multi colored midget kevin!!!!!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job! That'd be leading the Outcast tourney right now.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great fish, congrats.

:clap:clap


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

:bowdown very very nice cobe congrates :bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job!:letsdrink


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice fish. Congrats..


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Just ain't the same without the little ewok boy....Great Fish !


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice looking cob there. I am glad it was you and not me to stick a gaff in it. That's one big fish right there. Gene


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice cobe there. I feared they were getting fished out after hearing the reports from friends...


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

hey. that gaffing did kick my ass . I had to call for help. Turned out good though.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Missed the report till now. One hell of a fish. Great catch,


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Just when you thought it was safe to go bottom fishing...

Nice catch. Where did you go out of?

Chris


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

we left out of pensacola pass and headed east.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Very Very nice cobe, good job


----------

